# soul-loss and depersonalization



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

http://books.google.com/books?id=-6YLaW6PqCUC&printsec=frontcover&dq=soul+retrieval+journey'&source=bl&ots=Lt-0Skoa4I&sig=JygUToJf6lG-isukcWBEuU3YiRE&hl=en&ei=NNMcTeTlMcaAlAeD56XmCw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=6&ved=0CE4Q6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=soul%20retrieval%20journey'&f=false

page 12 of this book ^ under EXAMPLES OF SOUL LOSS.... depersonalization is mentioned. In cases of deep emotional trauma when a person experiences soul fragmentation/soul loss during shock or in many other ways.

Shamans work with bringing back these fragments.. for a list of shamanic practitioners... here are some who practiced under Sandra Ingerman (author)

http://www.shamanicteachers.com/practitioners.html






for anyone interested in doing this type of healing work on themselves.. I would recommend 'The book of shamanic healing' by: Kristen Madden


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry peeps... that book doesn't want to show some of it's pages anymore.. strange..

here is another link on DP and soul-loss..

http://www.cmichaelsmith.com/soul_retrievals.html


----------



## omniel (Dec 26, 2010)

nice i definately agree for treatment a *proper* and good shaman / spiritual healer / teacher etc is a really great choice


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I have searched for a good Shaman to do this sort of work with in the UK but can't find anyone, someone told me I should travel to Peru but that is unlikely at the moment, hopefully one day I will find someone who really knows what they are doing with soul retrieval


----------



## omniel (Dec 26, 2010)

maybe just have a look online and find a credible one, then just email them and ask to be put in contact with somebody they know to be credible that is in your area or at least options you can take


----------

